# Make me laugh



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Please make me laugh.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

What does a goat eat for breakfast…… goatmeal


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I don’t know if this was for jokes but it is now 😂


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

That actually made me laugh. 😂
Thank you for making my day beter 🤣


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)




----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I am going to love this thread already. Two goats walk into a bar. . . Nah just kidding they would rather jump over a bar than walk into one. Lol sorry brain is fried today.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Oh my goodness DDF so many jokes in one joke. 😂 that’s a good one.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Maybe we should get a mod to help with that goats neck lol 😂


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Or a chiropractor!?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I need a chiropractor to help my back. Lol Taking conformation pics of nigis isn’t easy.  Especially when one is a 60lb buck with big horns who is rearing a acting like a sissy when I try to make him “squat”


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I want a chiropractor just cus yard work today 🤣


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> View attachment 235364


 My goats do this and I hate it! 🤪


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

What does a mamma goat say when her kids are being bad………. I need a nanny 😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I have so many goat jokes it’s kinda not funny lol


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

😂


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

How about a nongoat joke? 
What did an egg say to another egg after he made him laugh?
You crack me up!


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

You actually did crack me up 😂


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Why couldn’t the farmer fit anymore goats in his trailer? 
There was no more ruminate.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

😂🤣


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’m reading a book about glue. I can’t put it down.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Why did the banana visit the doctor? He wasn’t peeling well.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

😂🤣


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Sounds like your STUCK 😂


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I’m reading a book about glue. I can’t put it down.


This made me laugh so hard. Lol thanks!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

No problem.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I’m reading a book about glue. I can’t put it down.


I admire your_ stick-to-itiveness._


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

I have a book about sheets and blankets. I read it from cover to cover.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

I read a book about King Arthur and the Round Table. Kept me up all night.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

I bought a colouring book. Red the whole thing.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

I’ve been waiting for you Mike


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

😂 Mike you are way to funny


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> 😂 Mike you are way to funny


You are too kind.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

The Goat said:


> I’ve been eating for you Mike


I'll do my own eating, but thanks.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

😉 thanks lol


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

I have a book titled _Gone Fishing. _I just can't seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Your book can fish! It must be very talented 😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I think you like book jokes a lot 😂


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

What’s the difference between a piano, a tuna, and a pot of glue? 
You can tuna piano, but you can’t piano a tuna. 

What about the glue, you ask? Well I knew you’d get stuck there.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😂


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Your book can fish! It must be very talented 😂


It's hooked on it.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> I think you like book jokes a lot 😂


They are kind of pun to make up. And what's better than puns?


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> It's hooked on it.


I wonder what LUREd it in 😂


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> I'll do my own eating, but thanks.


I meant waiting but auto correct messed that up lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Boers4ever said:


> What’s the difference between a piano, a tuna, and a pot of glue?
> You can tuna piano, but you can’t piano a tuna.
> 
> What about the glue, you ask? Well I knew you’d get stuck there.


That’s a good one!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

What kind of music do mummies listen too?

Wrap music.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Where do baby cats learn to swim?
Kitty pools!


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What happens when you don’t duck low enough under a hot hotline? 😱

You yell out a uncontrollable yell, then laugh at yourself after, still feeling it, darn that hurt. 😁 🤪


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Yes


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> What happens when you don’t duck low enough under a hot hotline? 😱
> 
> You yell out a uncontrollable yell, then laugh at yourself after, still feeling it, darn that hurt. 😁 🤪


Speaking from experience stepping over hot wire that's barbwire not wise move. . . Yes this happened when married to first husband. Cattle fields had electric barbwire. Touch wire get jolt, leg jumps, jeans get stuck on a barb. Leg gets pulled back into hot wire. Repeat. . . .repeat. . . Laughing at self so hard but also fussed at self for letting it happen.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

That’s funny and scary that’s one thing that I’ll be afraid of when I get animals


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

It hurts but it’s tolerable 😂 still not fun tho 😬


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Somebody I know was riding down a hill on a bike and ran into a hot fence 😬 it ate him up 😖


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I am not a fan of barbwire. For obvious reasons lol


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

DDFN said:


> Speaking from experience stepping over hot wire that's barbwire not wise move. . . Yes this happened when married to first husband. Cattle fields had electric barbwire. Touch wire get jolt, leg jumps, jeans get stuck on a barb. Leg gets pulled back into hot wire. Repeat. . . .repeat. . . Laughing at self so hard but also fussed at self for letting it happen.


Ouch that’s no fun. I was knocked out by an electric wire when we first got the goats…..maybe that’s what’s wrong with me.  We’ve all been shocked so many times, we started an unofficial shockie club lol.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Goatastic43 said:


> Ouch that’s no fun. I was knocked out by an electric wire when we first got the goats…..maybe that’s what’s wrong with me.  We’ve all been shocked so many times, we started an unofficial shockie club lol.


I should join your club. Do I have to get an electric invite? 

Short time I worked for radio systems (pet safe) and we shocked our selves with the dog collars more often than we should shared lol. They did end up making a collar tester after awhile hahaha


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

DDFN said:


> I should join your club. Do I have to get an electric invite?
> 
> Short time I worked for radio systems (pet safe) and we shocked our selves with the dog collars more often than we should shared lol. They did end up making a collar tester after awhile hahaha


Just having that job automatically qualifies you for the club


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Goatastic43 said:


> Just having that job automatically qualifies you for the club


Felt like a collar test dummy for awhile lol. My eyes probably sparkle now haha


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I was clearing some electric wire the other day and hit the wire with my leg. I was sitting there laughing to myself and realizing just how overdue the fence clearing was because it took me a second to realize that I had just been hit by the fence. Good thing no one has been testing it lately!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’m pretty gun shy of electric fence now. I set up 200ft. for the goats and then tested it with my finger. It popped me. Then I got on the gator and went to the middle of the fence and put my finger on. I waited like 5 seconds and started to think something was wrong when it hit me. Hard. It hurt so bad. Then I went down to the very end of the fence and put my finger in, waited, and then it hit me even harder. I felt a shock on my hip too that hurt worse than my finger. Then I realized it was because I was touching metal on the gator.  So now I don’t test fences while sitting on the gator. I’m even afraid of testing the fences at all. I put my finger on in between pulses and then yank it off again right before the next one so it takes me 4-5 tries to test the fence.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

When we were kids, my mom had a hot wire by the horse corral. My little brother was maybe 3? He was out there holding it with both hands closed and rubbing his forehead back and forth on it. So of course I’m thinking we’ll that must not be on and reach out to touch it- zapped me good! I was so _shocked_ 😏
My brother is a professor at a college now and he speaks several languages and went higher in math than I even knew about so maybe the electric shock brain waves was a good thing? 😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I’m pretty gun shy of electric fence now. I set up 200ft. for the goats and then tested it with my finger. It popped me. Then I got on the gator and went to the middle of the fence and put my finger on. I waited like 5 seconds and started to think something was wrong when it hit me. Hard. It hurt so bad. Then I went down to the very end of the fence and put my finger in, waited, and then it hit me even harder. I felt a shock on my hip too that hurt worse than my finger. Then I realized it was because I was touching metal on the gator.  So now I don’t test fences while sitting on the gator. I’m even afraid of testing the fences at all. I put my finger on in between pulses and then yank it off again right before the next one so it takes me 4-5 tries to test the fence.


I bet that hurt bad 😖


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I need to get you a fence tester lol


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Then I got on the gator


???


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I’m pretty gun shy of electric fence now. I set up 200ft. for the goats and then tested it with my finger. It popped me. Then I got on the gator and went to the middle of the fence and put my finger on. I waited like 5 seconds and started to think something was wrong when it hit me. Hard. It hurt so bad. Then I went down to the very end of the fence and put my finger in, waited, and then it hit me even harder. I felt a shock on my hip too that hurt worse than my finger. Then I realized it was because I was touching metal on the gator.  So now I don’t test fences while sitting on the gator. I’m even afraid of testing the fences at all. I put my finger on in between pulses and then yank it off again right before the next one so it takes me 4-5 tries to test the fence.


That seems to be about the most painful way to go about testing the fence. There are other options. 😆


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

I recently read a book called _100 Things to Do Before You Die_.
Oddly it did not mention yelling for help, calling 911 or racing to the hospital.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Rancho Draco has his squatters test it 😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

That has to be one of THE funniest jokes I’ve ever heard 😂😂😂


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I’m pretty gun shy of electric fence now. I set up 200ft. for the goats and then tested it with my finger. It popped me. Then I got on the gator and went to the middle of the fence and put my finger on. I waited like 5 seconds and started to think something was wrong when it hit me. Hard. It hurt so bad. Then I went down to the very end of the fence and put my finger in, waited, and then it hit me even harder. I felt a shock on my hip too that hurt worse than my finger. Then I realized it was because I was touching metal on the gator.  So now I don’t test fences while sitting on the gator. I’m even afraid of testing the fences at all. I put my finger on in between pulses and then yank it off again right before the next one so it takes me 4-5 tries to test the fence.


you do really need a fence tester!!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> I need to get you a fence tester lol


I have one but I don’t use it. Lol The fence is not super high voltage. It just pops real quick.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> ???


Our John Deere Gator


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Rancho Draco said:


> That seems to be about the most painful way to go about testing the fence. There are other options.


Like I told Doe C Doe, it just pops. I was on the Gator touching metal which is why it popped so bad.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> It hurts but it’s tolerable  still not fun tho


After hearing [mention]KY Goat Girl [/mention] story I don’t think I’m getting Electric fences lol


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Our John Deere Gator


Sorry, still don't know what a Gator is. All I get is this. And I bet non are called John.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)




----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)




----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

That’s a gator [mention]Mike at Capra Vista [/mention]


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

This is how KY Goats Girl checks the fences


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

lol


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

I see. I didn't scroll far enough when I did my intensive research.
So a Gator is like a toy pickup truck. Cute.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Your the funniest person I’ve ever met Mike


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> ???


Back when she was in FL 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Yallllll 😂😂😂


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Rancho….


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Mike may want a gator shipped to Canada now to check his fences.
Well my uncle used to train horses back when he was alive. One day he had a horse out and had gotten off to do stuff and open a gate. . . Well the electric had some how touched the gate. He was holding the bit and managed to shock the horse. It ran off all the way back to the barn leaving him to wall all the way back.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Wow!!! Your story’s are always so interesting


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Hahaha I have many stories lol never a dull moment with my family lol.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

I have quite a few books. They are all over the place and very disorganized. I'd like to build something for the books so they could be in one place, readily available and in some sorted order, but I just can't get my head around how to start. What I need is a good shelf-help book.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)




----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

As I said, my books are a mess.
I have a book, _Ghosts and Apparitions, _that I just cannot see anywhere but I feel it is nearby. My book about phobias, I'm afraid I cannot find it either. My book on atheism, I don't believe it exists anymore. I had a book on famous jailbreaks but it's gotten away from me too.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

😂😂😂😂 oh my gosh Mike


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

DDFN said:


> Mike may want a gator shipped to Canada now to check his fences.


Yes please. I can ride it while wearing my Crocs.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

mike!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Yes please. I can ride it while wearing my Crocs.


Yes even better you can ride in while wearing your crocs with crocs having 2 pairs of crocs themself!

My husband's dad still lives in Florida so maybe he can get one through customs for you lol


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Crocodilians for Sale - MorphMarket US & Canada


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

And of course Goatie finds a link 😂😂😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I vote you get it as a baby!


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> And of course Goatie finds a link


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> I vote you get it as a baby!
> View attachment 235681


He/she will be a G.O.A.T LGG


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

The Goat said:


> He/she will be a G.O.A.T LGG


Not quite sure a LGG would work out for the best in that situation lol.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

lol


----------

